# potty issues after neuter



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Roscoe was neutered last Friday, used his potty just fine on Friday after he came home and on Saturday...but then on Sunday it all started going downhill! He's had several accidents in the house over the last three days, even RIGHT BESIDE his potty, and some in a completely different room.

He's been totally reliable for over three months, and has NEVER once had an accident in his ex pen...but just between yesterday and today he has gone in his ex pen and not in the potty THREE TIMES!!

I'm worried that this has something to do with his neuter. We asked the vet and she said it doesn't sound like anything medical because if it were a UTI he would be going more often (which he's not), and he would be swollen around the incision site (which he's not). 

We've gone back to square one with the pottying, in his ex pen when we're not playing with him and watching him like a hawk when he's out. It's just SO weird because it's not like he's looking for a spot to potty. He doesn't sniff around or anything, he just all of a sudden stops what he doing and goes!

Any thoughts?  I feel bad for the little guy because I can tell by the look on his face that he knows he didn't go in the right place, but it's like he's confused. Of course we're not reprimanding him or anything, and lots of praise and treats when he goes in his potty!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok, this is just a thought. Probably far-fetched. Is he on any pain meds? Augie had his neuter around six weeks ago. He was sent home with some pain med (can't recall right off hand what it was). Even though he didn't seem like he was in pain, I did give him a dose in the morning on the day following his surgery. Later, he would look at his food oddly and then run away, like it was going to go after him. I was wondering if he was having hallucinations, and I did not give him any more of the pain med. His going potty wasn't affected. But my thought is - if Roscoe is on any, could it be affecting his sensation that he has to go so that he does not have time to get to his regular spot?


----------



## malyleo (Sep 20, 2009)

This same happened to my little boy, he even wet his bed and then sleep on it the whole night... twice uke: It was a horror!! Fortunately last only few days :whoo: After he fully recover from surgery we had no more potty problems. I read that it may have something to do with unstable hormone level and after few days hormone should stabilize if not it can be treated with some hormone pills. Also after the surgery muscles are week and can't really hold for too long or another idea if he is on pain med he's probably numb and has no clue what is going on?! How does he behave during potty time? 
Don't worry  Roscoe will be back to normal in no time :dance:
Aleksandra


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, maybe the theory about him being in pain is right. Yesterday we had no accidents (knock on wood) and today, so far so good! 

We went back to square one with praise and treats after each correct potty. Yesterday he almost hopped out of his potty while he was still tinkling to run to the kitchen to await his "good boy treat". LOL


----------

